# Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro



## moddingfreaX (30. August 2009)

*Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Moin Jungs,
da ich mich derzeit nicht so wirklich gut auskenne wollte ich euch mal fragen.
Ich brauche derzeit ein möglichst preisgünstiges Notebook( max. 400 Euro) mit dem ich sowohl Photoshop als auch andere größere Anwendungen ausführen kann.
Welches könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Schöne Grüße,
Mdfx


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Willst du unterwegs arbeiten?

Bei dem Budget würde ich dir zu einem gebrauchen ThinkPad raten, neu bekommst du nichts was von der Verarbeitung etwas taugt für 400€.


----------



## skankee (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Die beiden hier sollten ganz gut sein:
Acer Extensa 5635Z-422G16N

Lenovo IBM 3000 G530

Zum Spielen sind die beiden allerdings eher schlecht geeignet. Nur um das Betriebssystem müsste man bei den beiden selbst kümmern.


----------



## Intelfan (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Also für 400 euronen wird es schwierig. Photoshop sollte ja nen vernünftigen prozessor und viel arbeitsspeicher nutzen können... ne einigermaßen grafik sollte es ja auch wohl besitzen.
One Notebook E5425 by: One - ONE Shop
für 100 euronen mehr und ohne betriebssys wäre der ganz ok...


MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Genau, am besten Müll empfehlen, welcher absolut ungeeignet für die Arbeit ist, aber Hauptsache ein Beitrag mit nem unnötigen Link mehr.


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Was haltet ihr denn vom dem hier oder von dem anderen?


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Notebook für 400 Euro*

Hö was?Ram zum selbereinbaue beim HP?Ist dann nicht die Garantie futsch?Hört sich merkwürdig an.
Die Frage ist auch was du mit Phootoshop machen willst?Nur mal nebenbei ein paar Bilder bearbeiten oder schon mehr richtung Professionell?
Das Lenovo sieht schonma ganz gut aus.Die Frage ist nur ob der Prozessor ausreicht.Aber bei dem Preis muss man auch einige abstriche machen.


----------

